

Comex @ github: "the code behind the second incarnation of jailbreakme.com" - tptacek
http://github.com/comex/star

======
tptacek
Uh. Time to patch.

The code in cff/ generates the poisoned PDF. CFF is Compact Font Format;
here's the spec:

<http://www.adobe.com/devnet/font/pdfs/5176.CFF.pdf>

------
js4all
Great to see this going for many reasons. It makes programmers security-aware.

